# A bigger penis



## Colin (Oct 16, 2010)

An elderly couple was watching a Discovery Channel special about a 
West African bush tribe whose men all had penises 24 inches long. 
When the black male reaches a certain age, a string is tied around his 
penis and on the other end is a weight. After a while, the weight stretches
the penis to 24 inches. 

Later that evening as the husband was getting out of the shower, 
His wife looked at him and said, "How about we try the African 
String-and-weight procedure?" The husband agreed and they tied a 
string and a weight to his penis. 

A few days later, the wife asked the husband, 

"How is our little Tribal experiment coming along?" 

"Well, it looks like we're about half way there," he replied. 

"Wow, you mean it's grown to 12 inches?" 

"No, it's turned black.."


----------



## RadiomanATL (Oct 16, 2010)

Colin said:


> An elderly couple was watching a Discovery Channel special about a
> West African bush tribe whose men all had penises 24 inches long.
> When the black male reaches a certain age, a string is tied around his
> penis and on the other end is a weight. After a while, the weight stretches
> ...



So the hard part is done.


----------

